# I might have found a cure.. for all those looking for hope



## thatguy

Hey guys, i've been reading alot of HPA dysfunction and its relavence to DP. It stands for hypothalimuc-pituitary-adrenal axis.

From all the studies i've read, HPA dysfunction is a characteristic finding in depersonalization. There even doing a study in New York, and testing hormones, HPA axis function in depersonalized patients and trying horomone supplementation to see its results.

Seriously guys, watch this video you'll be shocked.
http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1865493

From what i've learned the HPA axis is our "fear conditioned" response. It manages the secrection of hormones in stressful situations, and when you experience long bouts of stress (which is how most people got DP) the HPA axis becomes weakened from continuous secrection and the body makes itself less sensitive to the horomones secreted by the HPA axis, by desensitizing itself, therefore resulting in not responding well to our enviroments. The HPA axis is one of the oldest parts of the brain, its what helped our species survive as we evolved. It's what INTEGRATES our enviroment and determines our cognitive processes related to it. It also manages our emotions, mood, energy secretion, nervousness and appetite.

I could go on for days about it, but to summarize it, constant stress leads to constant wear on teh HPA axis, which is why when most people get DP they feel like they're going crazy, hypervigilant, over alert, then over time your HPA axis becomes weakened and you start to become very flat, empty, defensive and bland and isolate yourself, which your body naturally does to reduce stress. But most people stay home stressing, so they never recover.

CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO, IT WILL BLOW YOU AWAY, SERIOUSLY, HE TALKS ABOUT PATIENTS OF HIS FEELING "DETACHED, WALLED OFF, FEELING LIKE THERE IN A CAVE, and DEPRESSED" and what supplements he gave to correct it. Accoridng to him its an easy/quick fix.


----------



## kate_edwin

Long term conditioned fear is never an easy fix&#8230;neither is something you've had for years on end&#8230;

the hpa axis is frequently studdied in trauma


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

Very right on!! On a physiological level, you can support the HPA axis with adaptogen herbs...they help modulate the stress response and help to restore balance in your system. Rhodiola, Licorice, Ashwaganda, Gotu Kola etc are just some examples. Wild Oats is also very good as a neuro restorative...of course they take time to work....up to 3 months..but nature definitely can help us along the way.
Also avoiding refined sugars and processed sugars is great..this impacts cortisol levles in the body in a negative way (cortisol secreted from the adrenals)...and sleep is also important....I try to go to bed before midnight...every hour you go to sleep before midnight gives you 2 more hours of productivity and energy in the day.
Learning to deal with stress and the fight or flight switch is another key aspect.


----------



## Reborn

Wow! Best post I've seen on here in a long time. I'm definitely going to look further into this and try out the supplements. Thanks!


----------



## foghat

That was awesome! thanks for posting. I'm gonna try to find those supplements


----------



## Jayden

I got DP after I matured and stuff. That's why I always have thought that hormones have something to do with DP. I think I am going to give these supplements a try. I got nothing to lose.


----------



## foghat

Huggy Bear said:


> Snakeoil to sell the products from the Standard Process company he mentions?


Nah this doesn't smell like snakeoil. You don't see him holding any products in the video, nor do you see him mention the costs of the supplements that he does mention. No flashing phone numbers or specials on the screen. Last but not least, here's a link to his website. There are no products for sale on this site.

http://www.drjnutrition.com/index.html

I'm not saying this is the cure-all.....it's not snakeoil though. Sounds very practical to me. Just my opinion.


----------



## opie37060

I use standard process supplements. I am seeing a doctor close to where I live who specializes in something called asyra which is this machine that is supposed to read your energy or something like that and show what you need in your body. After the test the doctor gives me these supplements. I have been doing this for about 3 months now and have not really shown any progress. But check it out it can be expensive getting these tests done and for the supplements but anything is worth a try.


----------



## cris24333

tell me if the Hypothalmex and Hypothalamus PMG work


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

Huggy Bear said:


> Well that would be too obvious, wouldn't it? Anyway, I hope that some of us try the supplements and tell us in a couple of months that they have been healed...
> 
> Also, the HPA axis explanation makes intuitive sense, but given that SSRIs are useless for DP, even though they are supposed to regulate the HPA axis, doesn't provide a lot of hope: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothalamic%E2%80%93pituitary%E2%80%93adrenal_axis
> 
> BTW, has anyone tried sniffing some oxytocin?


There are a lot of hormones that regulate the HPA axis, with Cortisol being a major key player (this is what we secrete from the adrenals to deal with stress and day to day living, energy etc).. Anti-depressants do not regulate the HPA axis lol !!! 
There is a physiological explanation for Dp/Dr...its not intuition, its just how the body works. Keep your finger on your Fight or Flight mechanisms turned on....and your body is going to burn out.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

I took the PMG from standard process....it helps a lot! I am 95% recovered...at the time I took it, I was bedridden!


----------



## theoneandonly

people need to try this and report back. i want to but i can't from the position i'm in.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Lisa *`* said:


> I took the PMG from standard process....it helps a lot! I am 95% recovered...at the time I took it, I was bedridden!


So.. fast?

I agree with theoneandonly, those who can afford it should try and tell your experiences with it!


----------



## theoneandonly

Quarter Pounder said:


> So.. fast?
> 
> I agree with theoneandonly, those who can afford it should try and tell your experiences with it!


I am also skeptical about the supplements working so fast (the guy said an hour in the video) or even working at all. from my past experience with supplements, they do not have any effect unless taken in big amounts and over a long period of time.

however, what he talks about in the video relates to DR surprisingly well. i did some research on the HPA axis and derealization and I found that "stress" was mentioned a lot, even in the wiki article. This stood out to me because I was going to make a thread here about my experience and how I may have figured out how DR works, and the main thing I was going to mention was stress and anxiety.

I might still make this thread if I have time, but we may be on to something...


----------



## Jayden

If I can find out where to buy these supplements I'll go buy all of them this weekend and then keep everyone updated about my experience.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

Quarter Pounder said:


> So.. fast?
> 
> I agree with theoneandonly, those who can afford it should try and tell your experiences with it!


I didn't watch the video so I don't know what you mean by "so fast"....I already had previous knowledge on the HPA axis and already know how important it is in regulating the stress response, mood, sleep patterns, overall health and how anxiety and diet and previous emotional trauma impact the HPA axis.

Supplements do not work instantly. There is no instant cure. It took me about 9 months before I made a huge breakthrough....I took 3 bottles of the PMG over a period of months.....and I was on physicians choice Cortaplex.

Supplements are not the end all be all...they are just another tool to help you in your healing....but at least they assist you in what your body may be needing and pushing you in the right direction to restore balance rather than making your body completely alter a pathway in a unnatural way.

I also would look at how long you have had trauma or other issues, it does not go away over night but you can gradually take steps in the right direction.


----------



## Help Wanted

He's wearing a white suit jacket with a sticker that says he's a doctor...

I've spent thousands upon thousands of dollars with supplements that don't work. I won't be doing so again until I know they work.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

Help Wanted said:


> He's wearing a white suit jacket with a sticker that says he's a doctor...
> 
> I've spent thousands upon thousands of dollars with supplements that don't work. I won't be doing so again until I know they work.


Supplements are just a tool...you have to also address the root causes....*WHY DID YOUR HPA axis get out of whack????* a lot of us have a lot of emotional trauma with dp/dr. Drugs can tip you over the scale if you were already headed towards a breakdown.

Supplements have a therapeutic value that can take a while to take effect. Not all are created equally either, I can vouch that Standard Process delivers a high grade quality product. But you can give a diabetic all the insulin you want..but if they keep eating sugar and overstimulating their pancreas they are not addressing the crux of the matter. What triggered your dp/dr?

I would not play biochemist with myself either...I went to a Naturopathic doctor to get the PMG and whatever else I was on. I understand about finances ...though...a good fish oil (for the essential fatty acid component) to support the nervous system...B complex and Magnesium can be very beneficial for everyone.


----------



## cris24333

Jayd said:


> If I can find out where to buy these supplements I'll go buy all of them this weekend and then keep everyone updated about my experience.


amazon


----------



## foghat

Huggy Bear said:


> From the Wiki article:
> 
> "Antidepressants, which are routinely prescribed for many of these illnesses, serve to regulate HPA axis function."
> 
> Looking at the prices for Standard Process products on Amazon, I think I will enter the supplements business...


I think alot of people do not realize that there is no even playing field in regards to DP. Meaning, there's not one sole thing that causes DP and there is not one common cure that cures all. Hence, those that are unsuccessful with certain supplements are pessimistic towards those who are cured with said supplements.

I do think there is one common thread amongst recovered D people.....with that being those who have an open mind. Doesn't mean you have to try everything, but those with the non-pessimistic, 'half full', open to possibility type mind do make progress...


----------



## thatguy

i'm going to be ordering them tommorow, a 3 month supply. I will most definately keep you up to date with the symptoms and improvements i've seen in them as they appear.

I'm really praying this works, as ive been a strong believer that HPA axis dysfunction and adrenal malfunction are some of the sole perpetrators of the symptoms of DP from too much stress, it's just too big a coincidence.

I would literally be through the roof in joy and amazement if this stuff works as well as he says it does.


----------



## Jayden

thatguy said:


> i'm going to be ordering them tommorow, a 3 month supply. I will most definately keep you up to date with the symptoms and improvements i've seen in them as they appear.
> 
> I'm really praying this works, as ive been a strong believer that HPA axis dysfunction and adrenal malfunction are some of the sole perpetrators of the symptoms of DP from too much stress, it's just too big a coincidence.
> 
> I would literally be through the roof in joy and amazement if this stuff works as well as he says it does.


I'm gonna do it to, I don't have anything to lose so I mind as well try it. It makes sense what the guys talking about and I also researched DP and HPA axis and there seems to be a connection there. I also hope this works!


----------



## Jayden

Jayd said:


> I'm gonna do it to, I don't have anything to lose so I mind as well try it. It makes sense what the guys talking about and I also researched DP and HPA axis and there seems to be a connection there. I also hope this works!


Also where are you ordering the supplements from?


----------



## dbeck

Has anybody experimented with this yet?


----------



## cbeck

So has anyone found any relief from the supplements?


----------



## My storm ran out of rain

What he said makes sense. I take 3 out of the 6 that he mentioned and have noticed improvement over the past few months. Guess Ill try the other 3 and see what happens. What the hell, why not right?


----------



## opie37060

hello other world said:


> What he said makes sense. I take 3 out of the 6 that he mentioned and have noticed improvement over the past few months. Guess Ill try the other 3 and see what happens. What the hell, why not right?


Yeah i'll try anything if I think it would help.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain

I tried this concoction of natural stuff from that company. Worst DR I've ever had after taking it. Must not be for me. Took it for 2 days and couldn't handle the severity of the DR it was causing. Expensive too. But like Opie said, I was willing to try anything


----------



## Jayden

hello other world said:


> I tried this concoction of natural stuff from that company. Worst DR I've ever had after taking it. Must not be for me. Took it for 2 days and couldn't handle the severity of the DR it was causing. Expensive too. But like Opie said, I was willing to try anything


That sucks man, I thought it would have had positive effects.


----------



## foghat

Jayd said:


> Also where are you ordering the supplements from?


you can get them directly from the doc. Here's his email address. He usually responds within a day. Or, you can call their office.

[email protected]

But it's like Lisa said earlier, the supplements are a tool....you gotta be doing other beneficial things as well. Did they snap me outta DP completely? No, but it's definitely been a positive step in the right direction. I feel better so far
good luck


----------



## miguelmalato

Jayd said:


> I got DP after I matured and stuff. That's why I always have thought that hormones have something to do with DP. I think I am going to give these supplements a try. I got nothing to lose.


Depersonalization also stroke me during puberty... I was 15 yesr old


----------



## opie37060

I'm currently taking the Hypomathulas, black cohosh seed, and symplex m. I've been on it for almost 2 weeks and haven't noticed that much of an effect. It did make me feel a little wierd the first couple of times i've taken it. Im going to finish my bottles up and see if i want to continue with it.


----------



## foghat

These supps are incredible! Been on them 3 or 4 weeks and my detachment / dr is gone. I was getting out of my truck after getting home from work today and BAM...Everything was 3-D again, bright colors, sounds louder and crisper....right in the moment. The week prior to this, my vision was getting slightly better and I was feeling better, but then today it was like the bubble burst, and now I'm back.

If you've got adrenal fatigue, I highly recommend these!!


----------



## Jayden

foghat said:


> These supps are incredible! Been on them 3 or 4 weeks and my detachment / dr is gone. I was getting out of my truck after getting home from work today and BAM...Everything was 3-D again, bright colors, sounds louder and crisper....right in the moment. The week prior to this, my vision was getting slightly better and I was feeling better, but then today it was like the bubble burst, and now I'm back.
> 
> If you've got adrenal fatigue, I highly recommend these!!


I definitely have adrenal fatigue! Which supplements are you taking?


----------



## foghat

Jayd said:


> I definitely have adrenal fatigue! Which supplements are you taking?


tuna omega-3 oil
simplex m
black currant seed oil
hypothalmex


----------



## Jayden

foghat said:


> tuna omega-3 oil
> simplex m
> black currant seed oil
> hypothalmex


Thanks buddy, hopefully I can find these at a regular supplement store


----------



## Jman9391

Anyone else have any luck with these/is anyone taking these on a regular basis? I'd like to try them, but only with the approval of my doc (I guess you never know with supplements).


----------



## My storm ran out of rain

Jman9391 said:


> Anyone else have any luck with these/is anyone taking these on a regular basis? I'd like to try them, but only with the approval of my doc (I guess you never know with supplements).


I wouldn't say dont try it, but it was a waste of time and money for me, and it gave me worse DP/DR for a few days. But that's just me, everybody different


----------



## opie37060

Hello Other World said:


> I wouldn't say dont try it, but it was a waste of time and money for me, and it gave me worse DP/DR for a few days. But that's just me, everybody different


I would have to agree with this. But everyone is different. If you think it might help go for it. You don't have really anything to lose besides a little money.


----------



## Spectre

Bump to this topic...

So has anyone else seen results from Hypothalamus PMG and the other supplements mentioned in the video? I've been taking Hypothalamus PMG for the past few weeks and have noticed a profound change in my DP/DR symptoms. I've been seeing even better results since combining another product by Standard Process called "neuroplex". I feel more and more like my normal self as every day passes on this stuff. Soon I'll be trying out Neurotrophin PMG, it's gotten some pretty good reviews online from users.


----------



## relievedmomma

thatguy said:


> Hey guys, i've been reading alot of HPA dysfunction and its relavence to DP. It stands for hypothalimuc-pituitary-adrenal axis.
> 
> From all the studies i've read, HPA dysfunction is a characteristic finding in depersonalization. There even doing a study in New York, and testing hormones, HPA axis function in depersonalized patients and trying horomone supplementation to see its results.
> 
> Seriously guys, watch this video you'll be shocked.
> http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1865493
> 
> From what i've learned the HPA axis is our "fear conditioned" response. It manages the secrection of hormones in stressful situations, and when you experience long bouts of stress (which is how most people got DP) the HPA axis becomes weakened from continuous secrection and the body makes itself less sensitive to the horomones secreted by the HPA axis, by desensitizing itself, therefore resulting in not responding well to our enviroments. The HPA axis is one of the oldest parts of the brain, its what helped our species survive as we evolved. It's what INTEGRATES our enviroment and determines our cognitive processes related to it. It also manages our emotions, mood, energy secretion, nervousness and appetite.
> 
> I could go on for days about it, but to summarize it, constant stress leads to constant wear on teh HPA axis, which is why when most people get DP they feel like they're going crazy, hypervigilant, over alert, then over time your HPA axis becomes weakened and you start to become very flat, empty, defensive and bland and isolate yourself, which your body naturally does to reduce stress. But most people stay home stressing, so they never recover.
> 
> CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO, IT WILL BLOW YOU AWAY, SERIOUSLY, HE TALKS ABOUT PATIENTS OF HIS FEELING "DETACHED, WALLED OFF, FEELING LIKE THERE IN A CAVE, and DEPRESSED" and what supplements he gave to correct it. Accoridng to him its an easy/quick fix.


Hi Thatguy,

I just wanted to thank you with all my heart for your post.....After so much research...so many doctors, I came upon your post. My 18 year old son had been suffering from depersonalization for close to one year. It has been devastating and I have been heartbroken for him. I had taken him to a neuropsychiatrist at a top clinic where they did a spect scan and they basically said there was nothing they could do for us. They said that depersonalization was very hard to cure. I had my son do brain wave balancing, detox, hyperbaric oxygen, prozac(which made things worse)......Every type of therapy available and still little to no progress. We finally saw a highly recommended M.D that specializes in neurotransmitter balancing. I asked him about your post regarding the HPA supplements (my son had been on brain balancing supplements for 5 months, but was still in a fog) The doctor knew of the supplements and placed my son on them. Well, within a week my son's personality completely changed. He went from being fearful, soft music, watching sunsets to......... getting together with his friends, playing loud rock music , signing up for college etc........I was very happy until he then started being very rude, forgetful...... So, again I'm on the computer searching for answers.Apparently, the HPA supplements can really increase your dopamine levels.So, I read over his spect scan results again and the report suggeseted taking GABA . I guess most Gaba supplements do not cross the blood/brain barrier, but a noortropic Picamilon does. I gave my son 50 mg. The scan report had said that Gaba helps with disrhythmia in the temporal lobes and hypothalumus. Well, so far so good, my son seems to be almost back to his old self. He says that he can now "feel" again and feels that he has been healed.I don't know if we are out of the woods yet, but this treatment has been life changing. So, in summary I think my son has recovered from his depersonalization mostly because of these HPA supplements and GABA ( Picamilon 50 mg).Thank you again so much for posting about this and I really hope it heals others as well!!! God Bless!


----------



## timzie

hi relieved momma,

that s great news! so what supplements did your son take besides the Picamilon?

thanks for posting

kind regards

Tim


----------



## peacedove

Picamilon. I wonder how this differs from Gabitril. I was on Gabitril before and I don't remember it helping at all, but maybe this is different. Plus, seems you can get it over the counter in the U.S.


----------



## Nathaniel1029

seeingisbelieving123 said:


> I took the PMG from standard process....it helps a lot! I am 95% recovered...at the time I took it, I was bedridden!


Does it really help???


----------



## Nathaniel1029

relievedmomma said:


> Hi Thatguy,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you with all my heart for your post.....After so much research...so many doctors, I came upon your post. My 18 year old son had been suffering from depersonalization for close to one year. It has been devastating and I have been heartbroken for him. I had taken him to a neuropsychiatrist at a top clinic where they did a spect scan and they basically said there was nothing they could do for us. They said that depersonalization was very hard to cure. I had my son do brain wave balancing, detox, hyperbaric oxygen, prozac(which made things worse)......Every type of therapy available and still little to no progress. We finally saw a highly recommended M.D that specializes in neurotransmitter balancing. I asked him about your post regarding the HPA supplements (my son had been on brain balancing supplements for 5 months, but was still in a fog) The doctor knew of the supplements and placed my son on them. Well, within a week my son's personality completely changed. He went from being fearful, soft music, watching sunsets to......... getting together with his friends, playing loud rock music , signing up for college etc........I was very happy until he then started being very rude, forgetful...... So, again I'm on the computer searching for answers.Apparently, the HPA supplements can really increase your dopamine levels.So, I read over his spect scan results again and the report suggeseted taking GABA . I guess most Gaba supplements do not cross the blood/brain barrier, but a noortropic Picamilon does. I gave my son 50 mg. The scan report had said that Gaba helps with disrhythmia in the temporal lobes and hypothalumus. Well, so far so good, my son seems to be almost back to his old self. He says that he can now "feel" again and feels that he has been healed.I don't know if we are out of the woods yet, but this treatment has been life changing. So, in summary I think my son has recovered from his depersonalization mostly because of these HPA supplements and GABA ( Picamilon 50 mg).Thank you again so much for posting about this and I really hope it heals others as well!!! God Bless!


Does this really help? I'm 17 with a diagnosed panic disorder and temporary depersonalization and derealization can occur because of it so I'm curious if this could help me? I really would appreciate as much info as you could give me please!


----------



## Guest

alkAkixannels said:


> エアスチック パンツ 頭打ち べルト フィット 豪華さ パッケージ 優れた 新しい 格好 ハケットシャツ スリッパ 革の靴 大好き 保温性 割引 私 は好き 裏地 人気高級ブランド 吸水性 新作
> あらいおとす さんしゃく ピジン イングリッシュ しつじゅん ひんみん みがわり でんしゅう くちわる かわうそ ただいま しゅつどひん hackett シャツ ねこかぶり さしみ クロージング つつがない ちょうしはずれ ガラス パスカル しゅじん ばんこう そすい かぎあな きつける レーダー ビーコン フライ カード ケース


Lung choa, I did not think I would see you again, no doubt looking for revenge.

So be it..


----------



## Nathaniel1029

Phantasm said:


> Lung choa, I did not think I would see you again, no doubt looking for revenge.
> So be it..


I like starwars too man right on! I'll be evilkenival


----------



## MissLana

May I add on to this?

My boyfriend's mother is a nurse and has been for decades. My boyfriend has Dysautonomia (autonomic dysfunction, stress, anxiety, copious amounts of hormones), and, so do I. Part of our condition is that we produce too much adrenaline to the point where we burn out our adrenal glands, giving us adrenal fatigue. Our hormones are also out of balance because the HPA Axis regulates said hormones (including adrenaline), so, because we are fatigued, have adrenal problems, stress, anxiety disorders, and serious hormonal imbalances, it is safe to say our HPA Axis is very weak. For me, DP has made it much worse -- or maybe it made DP worse and vice versa.

I spoke to her yesterday and she has done decades of research on things like adrenaline, hormones, and the HPA Axis.

She told me that when the HPA Axis gets weak due to trauma, stress, or adrenal burn out, certain things in our bodies stop functioning properly which explains why a lot of people feel depersonalized, 'not there', depressed, and very anxious. But, depersonalization is a common sign of a weak HPA Axis.

She told me to check a few things -- Cortisol and Aldosterone. Possibly even Estrogen / Testosterone because these are all hormones and if your HPA Axis is truly weak, these may be out of whack, or at least some of them may be.

Also, Cortisol levels fluctuate throughout the day so it's vital to get it checked twice in one day for a more accurate analysis. Yesterday, I sat down and talked to her and I asked her if there was a way to restart the HPA Axis, or get it working better (for those of us that have a weakened one), and she said yes. She said that she's done decades of research and unfortunately, the quick fix for a malfunctioning HPA Axis and even to my problems (Dysautonomia, autonomic problems, hormonal imbalances) is to take a drug called Cortef a-k-a Hydrocortisone (it comes in tablet form). Yes, it is primarily for allergies, but, it has been known to stabalize many functions like the hormones in the body. It is especially great for Cortisol problems and can greatly benefit the adrenals.

This will level out Cortisol, Aldosterone, hormonal imbalances, can regulate adrenal functions (because she said the root of the problem IS adrenal -- the adrenals stress the HPA Axis the most), and she said that after decades of researching autonomic function, adrenal problems, HPA Axis problems, that this is currently anyone's best bet to boosting their HPA Axis.

The only problem is that it may have side effects, as all medications do. So, I'd look into those if you're going to consider trying to get on these medications. The side effects may be harsh.

The problem with this Standard Process company is that it uses animal extracts such as extracts from their glands. Meaning, you may end up consuming extracts from pig / cow ovaries, adrenals, pituitary glands, and so on.There haven't been many case studies showing that extracting animal hormones is effective. In fact, chiropracters are virtually the only doctors who distribute these medicines, along with some naturopaths.

Do a quick google search on Standard Process and see that there are many cons, but, there are also many pros. From what I can see, there is virtually no proof or science to back this stuff up, but, it makes a lot of people feel better, and, this company has been around for almost 100 years and has thousands upon thousands of likes on Facebook. But, Chiropracters and homeopaths often give out 10 - 20 different Standard Process 'animal extract' and vitamin supplements to people and some of them have had either no results or some weird side effects, and, ended up losing hundreds upon hundreds of dollars on something that some medical doctors can't even back up.

To those that it has helped, I am glad that it has. Just know that these aren't really supplements, they are actual extracts (at least the ones using glands are) from animal glands. Research the safety of animal gland extracts before you consider buying these. And, I highly recommend you all to get the hormones I mentioned checked because my boyfriend's mother has done decades of research and she knows all about the HPA Axis, adrenal problems, stress, anxiety, hormones, etc. because she and her son both suffer from these disorders and problems.

I know people say there is no 'cure' for DP but maybe we just haven't looked hard enough. Fact is, the HPA Axis is the center of our hormones and our mind / body connection. People with a strong HPA Axis feel alive, awake, alert, full of light, and are typically those bubbly energetic people you see that seem to radiate sunshine. People with a weak Axis are often depressed, anxious, feel detached, depersonalized, are stressed, and feel isolated from the rest of the world because they have lost their connection to things that make them happy and motivated. Brain fog can also be linked to the HPA Axis. It controls SO much in your body, and, it weakens over things like trauma and stress. Me, personally, I have been living with a disorder my whole life that causes adrenal fatigue and exhaustion, and, the stress and anxiety caused by my overactive adrenals, on top of my increasing panic attacks and mental breakdowns, probably landed me in DP because I couldn't take it anymore. A weakened HPA Axis happens when your trauma becomes so bad that it just can't handle it, anymore, and things all go out of whack. Sounds a lot like DP, right?

I know that a lot of people seem to say "Well, taking a pill and having a quick fix is an easy way out" and lots of people on here seem to frown upon getting help from medication or other sources because I think they believe it somehow makes a person weak if they aren't capable of thinking their way out of DP or managing their own stress. But, I wonder how many people have things like a malfunctioning nervous system like I do, or a weakened HPA Axis, and just need a boost to help them out. By the sounds of it after watching the video and doing lots of research, it sounds like a weakened HPA Axis is partly if not the sole reason why people land themselves in DP in the first place.

You may say "Well, stress, trauma, and anxiety causes DP, not some imbalance", but, this is a part of the brain that gets weakened and causes many other bodily functions to stop functioning properly solely because it comes face to face with stress, trauma, and anxiety... If there's a way to treat or cure this, then, you're not doing something to mask the symptoms of something else or put a bandaid on it. You're doing this to bring yourself back to the level you were at because this disruption happened. The whole "Just ignore DP and it will go away" mentality may work for some, but not for all.

No one says "Oh, you broke your arm? Just ignore it and it will heal" -- No, you need a cast for it to heal. So, seeking out help and alternative remedies is not something to be ashamed of.

Whether you research these supplements mentioned in the video, or go to your doctor to see if you have hormonal imbalances (as these are a sign of HPA Axis weakness), or maybe if you even find some other miracle treatment or therapy for strengthening the HPA Axis, I definitely think that this is a step in the right direction towards making a breakthrough with this disorder.

Just something to think about.


----------



## SamG11

Hi everyone,

quick question about the supplements for those who it worked for.

How long did it take to work, and did you chew the supplements? I'm currently swallowing but not sure if i should chew.


----------



## 106473

I also want to BUMP this thread. Anyone think this is worth a look?


----------



## mana_war

Jayden said:


> If I can find out where to buy these supplements I'll go buy all of them this weekend and then keep everyone updated about my experience.


https://www.amazon.com/Standard-Process-Hypothalamus-PMG-60/dp/B00GZRHCMG/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1489091368&sr=8-2&keywords=hypothalamex

https://www.standardprocess.com/Products/Standard-Process/Symplex-F#.WMG81TvyvIU

let us know how it goes


----------



## XBrave

wow. I'm going to take a full blood test. testing hormones vitamins and everything to know what's up.


----------



## b7wagon

I always get leary about anything where people are trying to sell you stuff.


----------

